# Sage Oracle Touch Grinder Burr issue, clicking sound en moving outer burr



## Wadsad (12 mo ago)

Hello fellow forum member,

Since a couple of weeks I'm the owner of a truffle black Sage Oracle Touch. Got some good shot with it but also struggling quite a bit every now and then. Especially when switching beans as I wanted to try out a couple of different ones.

My issue is the grinder made a strange 'clicking' noise when grinding and it got worse and worse till the grinder stopped. Cleaning this also solved it but the clicking came back. The shop i bought my beans are familiar with the machine and say it should work.

However, while cleaning I noticed my outer burr has some movement in it. As I checked several youtube video's wete they adjust the grind it seems this part should be fully fixated. Can someone reply if they encounter the same?

Cheers,

Victor

Clicking:

1


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

That's deffo not right. The metal insert should be fixed and not moving. Warranty??

Edit: video 1 it sounds like the burrs are touching -way too tight from the sound of it. It's possible that you might have caused the loosening of the upper burr in the carrier this way not saying you definitely have but be mindful how you approach Sage


----------



## Wadsad (12 mo ago)

Thank you Tobias! The burrs don't touch when grinding without the hopper. Also after cleaning the clicking noise stays away with the same grinder setting. I can't really get clear what the clicking noise is. After cleaning this does not occur and I guess this also has something to do with the upper burr.

But will keep you up to date. The machine is not even a month old! So this should definitely be warranty.


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

I've (or rather MrsToby) has literally just put some new beans in otherwise I would have pulled the upper burr for you to take a look at..

I've pulled the one off my SGP (backup grinder that now never gets used) and its pretty solid. The only way I can get it to move is if the wire retaining clip is loose... maybe remove and re-install the retaining clip? the behaviour looks very similar to if the clip isn't locking the inner metal part to the plastic carrier....

My SGP upper burr with retaining clip properly installed:


----------



## Wadsad (12 mo ago)

Sage responded and said it was not right. They offered me to switch the whole unit for a new one. So props for Sage!


----------



## Wadsad (12 mo ago)

To get back to this, they did send me a new machine and all seemed OK. However, after a while it came back and thought I had just so much bad luck. Seems to be to much grounds getting stuck in the impeller. Also this went along with overdosing and a bad puck prep. After cleaning the clicking noise went away. First issue is the grinder in my opninion and not the beans. However a clean machine is always better than dirty so think I'm now cleaning the burrs and impeller more often.


----------



## TobyAnscombe (Sep 28, 2014)

I do a deep clean (strip and hoover) and clean the bottom under the fan every six weeks or so. I clean the tamp fan pretty much daily - just to clean any residual coffee grinds off it to keep the tamp ok.

My cleaning routine is:



Backflush - couple of times a week


Tamp Fan - couple of times a week


Steam wand wipe down - each use


Steam wand protein clean (soak) - weekly


Hopper and grinder - every 6 weeks approx


Grouphead - when the clean cycle comes up on the display


Descale - once in 4 years....


----------

